# [Hardware] Core 2 duo

## toto89

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si la nouvelle architecture d'Intel, le core 2 duo est deja optimisé pour gentoo, sinon qu'est ce que sa sera pret? (juste un ordre de grandeure me suffit  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Bonjour

Ta question est mal posée c'es pas le cpu qui est optimisé pour une distribution mais le contraire, pour ta question oui la Gentoo est prète pour le core 2 duo.

----------

## PabOu

Effectivement, ce n'est pas Windows ici !

On ne choisit pas son hardware pour pouvoir faire tourner son OS (comme on peut le voir sur plein de forums), mais le contraire.

----------

## kopp

Il semblerait qu'il suffit de mettre  -march=nocona et ce serait bon : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-485411-highlight-duo.html

----------

## zuluxxx

Je confirme. 

Ma config montée il y a moins d'une semaine chez les chinois de Mongallet:

E6300

Gigabyte: GA965P DS3

Geforce 6600 GT

1024 Corsair 

250GO SAATA II

Je compte developpement , mediabox (Tv+DIVX+MP3, telecommande), wine Frozen throne et WoW

migration depuis un Athlon XP1800+ Je fly litéralement et le proc ne bronche pas. Vitesse d'emerge impressionnante, le top que j'ai jamais vu sur un PC particulier.

ca marche march=nocona, je suis en amd64 meme si je crois pas trop à ce que ca boost la vitesse.

En revanche la plupart des cartes mères spéciales Core Duo on un probleme pour le CD IDE (chipset Jmicron) c'est censé etre corrigé dans le 2.6.18 je travaille à l'installer.

----------

## El_Goretto

Sous peu je vais migrer aussi mon PC perso avec un telle bête:

-Asrock 775Dual-VSTA en carte mère (55, mwhahaha)

-C2D E6600

-le reste de ma config actuelle: 1Go RAM, et un ATI 9800 Pro (on ne rit pas).

Normalement, ya juste un petit pépin avec le LiveCD 2006.0, mais bon, moi je récupère toute ma config, disques et contenu compris  :Smile:  (donc à priori, je resterai en 32 bits encore un bon moment).

----------

## toto89

J'ai deja le CD minimal de Gentoo 2005 je dois le téléchargé le 2006?

Pour le 64 bits je met -march=nocona? car sur le site: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_Solo.2FDuo_.28Yonah.29 Il ne parle pas du core 2 duo mais du core duo... Je crois que c'est la meme chose qu'un Core 2 duo mais avec juste un core donc un peu comme les Pentium 4 et Pentium D... Et j'ai vu qu'il y avait 3 cflags différent,1 pour le pentium 4, un autre pour le pentium 4 avec le processeur Prescott et un pour le Pentium D... Donc c'est très précis mais il y a rien pour le core 2 duo  :Sad: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *zuluxxx wrote:*   

> Je confirme. 
> 
> Ma config montée il y a moins d'une semaine chez les chinois de Mongallet:
> 
> E6300
> ...

 

j'ai un 1800+ ... arrête tu me fais saliver !

----------

## titoucha

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> J'ai deja le CD minimal de Gentoo 2005 je dois le téléchargé le 2006?
> 
> Pour le 64 bits je met -march=nocona? car sur le site: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_Solo.2FDuo_.28Yonah.29 Il ne parle pas du core 2 duo mais du core duo... Je crois que c'est la meme chose qu'un Core 2 duo mais avec juste un core donc un peu comme les Pentium 4 et Pentium D... Et j'ai vu qu'il y avait 3 cflags différent,1 pour le pentium 4, un autre pour le pentium 4 avec le processeur Prescott et un pour le Pentium D... Donc c'est très précis mais il y a rien pour le core 2 duo 

 

Houla tu est entrain de tout mélanger le core duo et le core 2 duo NE SONT PAS les même cpu.

Le Core, Core Duo est un cpu dont l'architecture descend du Celeron M et Pentium M, le Core est mono processeur et le Core Duo est double coeurs

Le Core, Core 2 Duo est une nouvelle technologie qui se nomme Core et qui n'a rien à voire même de loin avec le Core Duo, le Core 2 est mono processeur et le Core 2 Duo est double coeurs, tu as suivis   :Laughing: 

En fait Intel on pas fait fort avec leur nouvelle dénomination.

----------

## deja_pris

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  le Core est mono processeur et le Core Duo est double coeurs [...] le Core 2 est mono processeur et le Core 2 Duo est double coeurs

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> tu as suivis 

 

euh...

Je pense qu'une schématisation de type :

 *Quote:*   

> Core blabla = x processeur(s) à y coeur(s) 

 

en expliquant la différence entre un monoprocesseur double coeur et un double processeur monocoeur (s'il y en a une, et surtout si ce que je viens d'ecrire existe...) etc serait judicieuse ; mais bon, vu mes compétences, je préfère laisser faire les gens qui s'y connaissent   :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

En gros duo signifie double coeur.

1 cpu double coeur = un cpu physique mais 2 logiques

2 cpu mono coeur = 2 cpu physique et 2 logiques

2 cpu double coeur = 2 cpu physique mais 4 logiques

...Last edited by Il turisto on Thu Aug 17, 2006 8:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deja_pris

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 cpu double coeur = un cpu physique mais 4 logiques
> 
> ...

 

c'est pas plutot 2 cpu physiques mais 4 logiques ? (c'est la qu'on va voir si j'ai bien compris...).

Enfin a priori, pour repondre au probleme initial, a savoir la difference entre Core Duo et Core 2 Duo, c'est que ce sont tous les deux des monoprocesseurs double-coeurs, mais qu'ils ont des architectures differentes... 

J'ai bon ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 cpu double coeur = un cpu physique mais 4 logiques
> 
> ...

 

2 cpu physiques mais 4 logique plutôt non?

----------

## titoucha

Il ne faut pas confondre les cpus physiques et l'hyperthreading qui est une simulation de cpu grâce à de pipeline long.

Bon en bref.

En bref: dans la famille des pentiums tu pouvais avoir un pentium double coeurs avec l'HT ce qui faisait en tout 4cpus (2 physiques et 2 virtuels)

Dans la famille des Cores 2 Duo tu n'as plus l'HT donc tu n'as plus que des processeurs simple et doubles coeurs, mais par contre vu que l'architechture à été très fortement améliorée (c'est pas dure) la perte des 2 processeurs virtuels ne se fait pas ressentir.

Core = 1 coeur physique

Core Duo = 2 coeurs

Core 2 = 1 coeur

Core 2 Duo = 2 coeurs

Edit : vous avez tous perdu c'est 4 logiques, dont 2 virtuelsLast edited by titoucha on Thu Aug 17, 2006 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Il turisto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   
> 
> 2 cpu double coeur = un cpu physique mais 4 logiques
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

oui et cela confirme ma théorie du :

un copier/collé = une faute ou plus.

edit : quand je dis logique je ne parle pas de l'HT bien entendu qui n'est qu'une simulation de 2 processeurs.

Quand on dis double coueur vous avez réellement 2 processeurs en un.

Par logique j'entend (en vulgum pecus) : processeurs reconnus par l'os.

Vous allez me dire oui mais avec l'HT j'ai aussi 2 cpu reconnus. Et bien je vous dirais oui mais non  :Smile: 

Si vous avez un cpu p4 3Ghz HT tout se passe comme ci vous aviez 2X1.5 Ghz au niveau de l'os. Bon c'est plus compliqué que cela mais il faut retenir :

HT = 1 coeur = 1 cpu

core duo = 2 coeurs = "2cpu" (ce n'est qu'un cpu physique mais qui en contient réellement deux) (comme la fusion dans dragon ball  :Smile:  sauf qu'ici 1+1 = 2 (alors que dans dragon ball la somme des forces des fusionneurs et plutot du genre 1+1=3 (enfin ca n'a rien a voir mais bon  :Smile:  )))Last edited by Il turisto on Thu Aug 17, 2006 8:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment on sait plus ou en est.   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

si y en a qui suivaient un peu, ça y est, ils suivent plus du tout.

----------

## Il turisto

J'ai édite mon message juste au dessus si vous voulez lire  :Smile: 

edit : je sais c'est pas plus clair mais moi je me comprend  :Smile: . C'est le principal.

----------

## deja_pris

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : vous avez tous perdu c'est 4 logiques, dont 2 virtuels

 

4 logiques dont 2 virtuels, si les autres sont pas virtuels, ca veut bien dire qu'ils sont physiques non ? donc c'est bon ?

De plus le truc à la base c'etait : 2 processeurs double-coeur ; or d'apres les explications qui viennent d'être donnees, ce serait 4 processeurs physiques non ? (deux processeurs qui ont chacun deux processeurs physiques, ca fait bien 4 processeurs physiques...)

Alors que dans le cas de 2 processeurs double coeurs qui font de l'HT, on aurait 8 processeurs logiques, dont 4 virtuels et quatre physiques, alors qu'on a que deux processeurs...

Bon ok je sors...

----------

## deja_pris

Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment ca marche chez AMD ? ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment ca marche chez AMD ? ^^

 

ils ont jamais fait le truc bidons "HT" de chez intel. Les X2 sont dual core. voilà  :Smile: 

ils ont aussi implentés l'hyper transport ce qui permet d'avoir pour chaque entité cpu son propre bus mémoire et non un seul bus partagé etc... bref, de la balle (en plus du 64bits)

----------

## Il turisto

Moi je dis : si tu veux qeulque chose qui arrache ben tu prend un amd 64 double coeur ou un bi amd 64 double coeur (X2) et la tu verras quelque chose qui arrache vraiment la route.

Ces processeurs ont une puissance impressionante.

Sur un simple opteron 64 150(le plus petit monocoeur (ou un des plus petits(2400 MHz))) c'est déjà très très impressionnant.

----------

## geekounet

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> J'ai deja le CD minimal de Gentoo 2005 je dois le téléchargé le 2006?
> 
> Pour le 64 bits je met -march=nocona? car sur le site: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_Solo.2FDuo_.28Yonah.29 Il ne parle pas du core 2 duo mais du core duo... Je crois que c'est la meme chose qu'un Core 2 duo mais avec juste un core donc un peu comme les Pentium 4 et Pentium D... Et j'ai vu qu'il y avait 3 cflags différent,1 pour le pentium 4, un autre pour le pentium 4 avec le processeur Prescott et un pour le Pentium D... Donc c'est très précis mais il y a rien pour le core 2 duo 

 

C'est bien -march=nocona  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Moi je dis : si tu veux qeulque chose qui arrache ben tu prend un amd 64 double coeur ou un bi amd 64 double coeur (X2) et la tu verras quelque chose qui arrache vraiment la route.
> 
> Ces processeurs ont une puissance impressionante.
> 
> Sur un simple opteron 64 150(le plus petit monocoeur (ou un des plus petits(2400 MHz))) c'est déjà très très impressionnant.

 

+1

le seul petit "défaut" c'est leur prix. mais a priori ça devraitr descendre dans les prochains mois, AMD a promis defaire des efforts de ce côté ci  :Cool: 

----------

## antoine_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le seul petit "défaut" c'est leur prix. mais a priori ça devraitr descendre dans les prochains mois, AMD a promis defaire des efforts de ce côté ci 8)

 

Tiens je sens que je vais me refaire une config d'ici quelques mois.

En bref : le dual core c'est le pied ! (j'ai un Core Duo)

Et le Quad Core annoncé vous y croyez ? Moi j'ai peur que ça fasse un peu trop de coeurs qui vont finalement tourner dans le vide...

----------

## kwenspc

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> le seul petit "défaut" c'est leur prix. mais a priori ça devraitr descendre dans les prochains mois, AMD a promis defaire des efforts de ce côté ci  
> 
> Tiens je sens que je vais me refaire une config d'ici quelques mois.
> ...

 

sauf pour vista...pour à peine avoir le bureau avec les effets de bouzes ils va leur falloir un truc super puissant...pour quelque chose d'inutile. Fin vive XGL quoi ^^

----------

## antoine_

Vista utilise pas la carte graphique pour rendre tous ses effets ?

Si c'est le cas, effectivement il y a urgence à sortir le Quad Core, pour espérer avoir au moins un coeur de libre pour les applications :-D

----------

## kwenspc

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> Vista utilise pas la carte graphique pour rendre tous ses effets ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, effectivement il y a urgence à sortir le Quad Core, pour espérer avoir au moins un coeur de libre pour les applications 

 

Si ça va aussi utiliser la carte graphique (heureusement pour eux...) mais dès le départ pour avoir vista full supported ils ont annoncés du 6Ghz (fin ça a ptet évolué depuis, mais je m'en fiche)

----------

## zuluxxx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Sous peu je vais migrer aussi mon PC perso avec un telle bête:
> 
> -Asrock 775Dual-VSTA en carte mère (55, mwhahaha)
> 
> 

 

El_Goretto fais attention j'ai vraiment passé bcp de temps à me renseigner sur le hardware ces dernières semaines et on distingue les cartes mères à processeur 965 ou 975 construit pour le Core 2 Duo et les 945 patchés qui sont de la vraie merde. (la plupart des Asrock cheap en font partie)

Ca serait dommage que tu ne tires pas parti de ton proc, surtout si tu te prends un 6600. (A prix égal je pense que tu auras de meilleures perfs en E6300-6400 + vraie carte mère (GA 965P DS3 ou Asus P5B dans les 155 euros)

----------

## zuluxxx

[quote="Il turisto"]Moi je dis : si tu veux qeulque chose qui arrache ben tu prend un amd 64 double coeur ou un bi amd 64 double coeur (X2) et la tu verras quelque chose qui arrache vraiment la route.

Ces processeurs ont une puissance impressionante.

quote]

Pas d'accord, le pentium D étaient de la merde mais en revanche (sans lancer de Troll) les nouveaux Core 2 Duo vont renvoyer les AMDX2 chez eux. (d'ailleurs leur prix a bien droppé)

Je partais sur un AMDX2 pour ma config mais quand j'ai entendu parler du Core 2 Duo je me suis renseigné à fond

et sur tous les sites très sérieux le E6300 bat un AMDX2 4400+ dans les tests. 

Résultat pour moins cher et surtout 2x moins chaud (ce qui permet d'OC de folie) j'ai pas trop hésité.

Et je confirme le Core 2 Duo a aussi une puissance impressionnante. Renseigne toi un peu plus avant de conseiller ce qui n'est plus la meileure affaire du moment (sauf si on a des actions AMD evidemment   :Very Happy:  )

Par ailleurs meme si c'est pas marqué dessus je confirme que les Intel sont 64 bits (architecture AMD64)

----------

## Il turisto

[quote="zuluxxx"] *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Moi je dis : si tu veux qeulque chose qui arrache ben tu prend un amd 64 double coeur ou un bi amd 64 double coeur (X2) et la tu verras quelque chose qui arrache vraiment la route.
> 
> Ces processeurs ont une puissance impressionante.
> 
> quote]
> ...

 

ouais enfin bon si tu lis bien mon post je parle quand meme des opterons. Faut lire jusqu'au bout et ca m'étonnerait bien qu'un E6300 dépasse un optéron.

Enfin bon de toute façon perso je n'achète plus intel et ca m'étonnerait que je rachète intel un jour sauf dans le cas des portables ou le centrino est vraiment du bon matos.

Et tu dis que les cpu intel sont moins cher que les amd? Je suis étonné la.

Et moins chaud en plus? Ils ont vraiment du faire des efforts.

Perso j'ai un simple amd 3000+ 9µ overclocké à 4400+ avec le ventirad d'origine et cela me convient très bien.

@antoine_ : le quad core c surement pas pour tout de suite et c'est vrai que pour un pc de bureau (à part pour compiler openoffcie) ca doit être overkill mais pour un serveur pas trop cher (entendez sans cpu spec serv comme les opterons) ca doit être sympa.

----------

## antoine_

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @antoine_ : le quad core c surement pas pour tout de suite et c'est vrai que pour un pc de bureau (à part pour compiler openoffcie) ca doit être overkill mais pour un serveur pas trop cher (entendez sans cpu spec serv comme les opterons) ca doit être sympa.

 

C'est pour avant la fin de l'année. Une news toute fraîche : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-37535-quad-core-intel-kentsfield.html

Et ils ont visiblement l'intention de les sortir notamment pour les PC de bureau...

Sinon moi j'ai lu rapidement quelques news sur le Core 2 Duo, et comme Zuluxxx j'ai qu'il semblerait que le Core 2 Duo éclate les processeurs d'AMD...

Je ne connais pas les prix par contre.

----------

## Il turisto

A part pour les designer 3d et ceux qui font de la vidéo et tout ça je vois pas trop l'intérêt de quad core pour les desktop.

C'est encore purement marketing ca je pense enfin ...

Quand tu dis le core 2 duo éclate les amd : tu compares bien les core 2 duo a leur equivalent amd et pas les core 2 duo à des amd 64 par exemple.

De toute façon je suis pas très benchmark car souvent les benchmark sont optimisé pour un cpu. Y'a quoi voir les drivers ati (catalyst) et 3dmark. Ils optimisent leur driver exprès pour péter les scores a 3dmark et vendre leur cartes ...

Enfin bon si de vrai test disent que les intel sont mieux que les amd c que c vrai. Mais perso pour le moment je suis sur amd et j'ai pas envie d'investir dans une nouvelle machine.

----------

## lesourbe

E6300 190 E chez les chinois E6600 320 E.

----------

## antoine_

C'était comparé au X2 si je me souviens bien (double coeur aussi donc...)

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que les résultats des benchmarks sont à prendre avec des pincettes, c'est facile de faire sortir ce qu'on veut d'un test. Ceci dit c'étaient des tests indépendants.

----------

## toto89

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> ouais enfin bon si tu lis bien mon post je parle quand meme des opterons. Faut lire jusqu'au bout et ca m'étonnerait bien qu'un E6300 dépasse un optéron.
> 
> Enfin bon de toute façon perso je n'achète plus intel et ca m'étonnerait que je rachète intel un jour sauf dans le cas des portables ou le centrino est vraiment du bon matos.
> 
> Et tu dis que les cpu intel sont moins cher que les amd? Je suis étonné la.
> ...

 

Ils ont pas fait fort... Intel a pris ce qu'il y avant de mieux dans leurs portable donc moins de chaleur et ce qu'il y avaient de mieux dans leur P3... Ils ont rien inventé, ils ont juste enlevé le plus nul de ce qu'ils ont fait... Mais c'est vrai qu'a prix égale les Core 2 duo bat tout les AMD... La preve AMD fait une grosse baisse de prix sur tout leur produit pour essayer de battre Intel sur le prix et non la performance...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *zuluxxx wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Sous peu je vais migrer aussi mon PC perso avec un telle bête:
> 
> -Asrock 775Dual-VSTA en carte mère (55, mwhahaha)
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est même pas du i945 chose, c'est du VIA PT880  :Smile: .

De toute facon, rien d'autre ne change, puisque le reste de la config est prévue pour début 2007, cette CM n'est là que pour l'interim, et parce que je ne tiendrais pas plus longtemps avec mon 2600+  :Smile: 

Pour les tests que j'ai vu moi, cette CM s'en sort très bien (là). Que le PCI-e soit du 4X,apparemment çà joue pas des masses (à plus forte raison sur uen 9800 pro AGP...).

Mais merci pour l'avertissement  :Smile: 

Sinon, pour vos débats de la page 1, il vaut mieux raisonner en core par die, plutot que par socket. Ce qui nous donne un dual core sur un seul die pour les AMDX2 et les Core2, contrairement aux Pentium D et Core 1.

Du coup, le Kentsfield quad core, certes, mais dedans ya 2 dies de Core 2.

----------

## Ezka

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> Mais c'est vrai qu'a prix égale les Core 2 duo bat tout les AMD... La preve AMD fait une grosse baisse de prix sur tout leur produit pour essayer de battre Intel sur le prix et non la performance...

 

Ca a été un peu la polémique d'AMD au départ : "ok nos proc sont moins puissant, mais ils sont pas cher !"   :Laughing:  .

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour vos débats de la page 1, il vaut mieux raisonner en core par die, plutot que par socket. Ce qui nous donne un dual core sur un seul die pour les AMDX2 et les Core2, contrairement aux Pentium D et Core 1.
> 
> Du coup, le Kentsfield quad core, certes, mais dedans ya 2 dies de Core 2.

 

Exacte je ne trouve pas que c'est une vrai quad-core, intel le sort à toute vitesse pour concurencer le K8L d'AMD qui devrait être là mi septembre 2007 et être lui un vrai quad-core.

Pour concurencer le Kentsfield AMD va sortir vers la fin de l'année le système 4x4, c'est un système qui intègre une carte mère avec un chipset spécifique et deux processeurs dual-core. AMD va ainsi faire un très gros quad-core de la taille d'une cm   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> AMD va ainsi faire un très gros quad-core de la taille d'une cm  

 

Et réinventer les carte-meres bi-proc  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ou comment faire du neuf avec du vieux   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

En meme temps, heuresement que les Core 2 Duo d'Intel sont mieux que les AthlonX2 d'amd... Ca fait combien de temps que les C2D sont sortis ? ca fait combien de temps que les AX2 sont sortis ? 

Intel aurait sorti un C2D moins puissant que les AX2 ca aurrait été bizarre tout de meme...

Et puis c'est pas parceque Intel ou AMD sort un nouveau proco plus puissant que son concurrents que nos proco tombent à 1MHz et qu'il faille le changer   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, c'était devenu rare qu'un nouveau processeur intel arrive au même niveau que l'ancien/actuel proc AMD. Cette fois ci, le Core 2 Duo mets sérieusement une boite au X2, meme le plus petite rivalise sans probleme avec les plus puissants X2.

Et surtout, niveau puissance dissipée, ça n'a rien a voir

----------

## anigel

Ahhh, le beau troll que voilà !

J'ai lu tout le thread, et on y trouve quand même pas mal de querelles de clochers, toujours mauvaises conseillères en matière d'achat.

 :Arrow:  Histoire de mettre tout le monde d'accord, je vous invite donc très chaudement à lire l'article sur le Core 2 Duo du Hardware Magazine de la rentrée (août-septembre). Et, si vous en avez la possibilité, je vous invite aussi à lire l'article sur les techniques d'optimisation des processeurs, dans le même magazine, des mois de juin-juillet, qui vous éclairera sur nombre de détails présents dans l'article de ce mois-ci.

... Je viens de me relire, et ma prose n'est pas claire  :Laughing: . Résumons : lisez Hardware Magazine  :Wink: , et vous aurez de bons éléments de réponse, bien techniques, à toutes ces questions.

Amicalement,

----------

## titoucha

Oui et non pour le troll car on ne peu pas dire que la famille du pentiume 4 fut une grande réussite, par exemple certains cpu de la famille tiennent plus du grille pain que du cpu, mais il faut savoir quand un cpu est bien né et le core 2 duo l'est.

PS: j'ai lu l'article qui est très bien fait et vraiment impartial.

----------

## kopp

Bah il semble qu'il va me falloir degoter ec magasine. Ça risque de pas être facile par ici. Quoi qu'il en soit, je sais que je vais attendre encore un peu l'arrivée des portables avec Core 2 DUo pour investir dedans.

----------

## PabOu

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Et puis c'est pas parceque Intel ou AMD sort un nouveau proco plus puissant que son concurrents que nos proco tombent à 1MHz et qu'il faille le changer  :wink:

 

Tu es sur ? :o

On m'aurait menti ? :-)

----------

## CryoGen

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Et puis c'est pas parceque Intel ou AMD sort un nouveau proco plus puissant que son concurrents que nos proco tombent à 1MHz et qu'il faille le changer   
> 
> Tu es sur ? 
> 
> On m'aurait menti ? 

 

 :Laughing: 

Non mais c'est vrai quoi ^^, sur certaines réactions on a l'impression que c'est un besion urgent de changer de proco car un nouveau_qu'il_est_mieux est sorti ^^

De toute facon mon prochain proco reste un Athlon X2... pas envie de changer de carte mère pour ca, la je suis en nforce5 AM2 ce n'est pas pour rien.

----------

## lesourbe

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Non mais c'est vrai quoi ^^, sur certaines réactions on a l'impression que c'est un besion urgent de changer de proco car un nouveau_qu'il_est_mieux est sorti ^^

 

c'est pas de ma faute à moi !  :Smile: 

j'ai un pote qui veut s'acheter un PC sous windows pour jouer et le probleme du CPU est pas le pire :

- windows xp plus que 2,5 ans de mise à jour -> passage a Vista   :Confused: 

- DirectX 10 -> changer de carte vidéo   :Confused: 

On se demande si la stratégie actuelle de microsoft n'est pas d'essayer de faire payer plus cher les "hardcore gamerz" et pousser les autres sur le marché des consoles.

M'enfin, c'est carrément OFF tout ça.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On se demande si la stratégie actuelle de microsoft n'est pas d'essayer de faire payer plus cher les "hardcore gamerz" et pousser les autres sur le marché des consoles.
> 
> M'enfin, c'est carrément OFF tout ça.

 

[off]

En partie (totalement?) je pense en effet que c'est voulu. Et ça fait plaisir aux fabricants de matos aussi, car bien souvent ça fonctionne comme ça : nouvelle fonction "graphique" ou autre, hop le fabricant propose une nouvelle carte intégrant la-dite fonction. Et ils s'en foutent royalement de savoir si c'est utile ou non, fiable ou non, optimisé ou non. Regardes vista...Il faut un monstre pour le faire tourner. Qu'à cela ne tienne, krosoft s'en fout : les fabricants de matos vont suivre et proposer du materiel "adapté" (ultra-gonflé tout ça pour avoir le zoli ti ti néffet tout pourri dans vista). Assomant les gens de tonnes de pubs qui vont direct trouver ça "indispensable" et donc payer le prix fort pour pouvoir avoir tout cela. Il n'y a donc pas que les gamerz de visé. 

Je ne crois qu'ils poussent les gens à partir sur des consoles si le pc type "jeu" est trop cher. ce sont deux marchés bien distinct. Et le "mieux" étant qu'ils achetent l'un et l'autre...

[/off]

Pour en revenir au core 2 duo, les tests m'enervent un peu : on a toujours droit aux vieux benchmarks bien foireux. Je v'eus dire : sont ils valables pour nous utilisateurs linux? J'aimerais bien de vrais bench win/nux, là on aurait matière à discuter vous trouvez pas? Et sinon côté prix il semblerait tout de même qu'un pc complet avec de l'AMD X2 coûte un poil moins cher que de l'Intel. Et la tendance est annoncé à ce que ça baisse encore... 

Cela dit amd semble faire de mauvais choix sur leur X2 : ils rabaissent le cache L1 (de 256 on est passé à 128 voir 64 par core parfois...) et n'augmente toujours pas le L2 (au mieux on a droit à 1Mo par core). C'est super important le cache. Bon après je n'ai pas l'info sur le temps en cycle pour le rafraîchissement du cache L1/L2 dans les X2, si quelqu'un a ça je suis interessé. Pour les Intel il semble que le taux de rafraîchissement du cache L1 soit de 3 cycle ce qui est tout de même beaucoup je trouve (qui plus est le cache L1 chez Intel est encore trop petit à mon goût, ok ils se rattrappent sur le cache L2 mais bon bref...)

----------

